
Ask HN: Basic web analytics without cookies or GDPR consent? - cunidev
Are there any tools that can do some basic analytics (e.g. hits, unique users, pages per visit and not much more) that can give an idea of how many users are visiting a site without showing annoying cookie&#x2F;GDPR banners, and being totally compliant at the same time?
======
harianus
This is exactly what my tool does, thanks for mentioning @btown. I built
Simple Analytics with simplicity and no tracking in mind. That resulted in no
annoying cookie banners and no GDPR contracts to worry about. I will make sure
my platform does not use cookies now or in the future.

[https://simpleanalytics.io](https://simpleanalytics.io)

------
btown
Can't do unique users or pages-per-visit without having cookies. But for
statistics that don't assume any connection between requests, you could use
something like
[https://simpleanalytics.io/simpleanalytics.io](https://simpleanalytics.io/simpleanalytics.io)

~~~
cunidev
Does what I want, thanks.

------
itamarst
You can disable Google Analytics' cookies, and enable IP anonymization. Not my
favorite thing to do, but worth it until I'm making enough money to pay for
something.

